# Juve, proposto scambio Emre Can - Donnarumma.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2020)

Come riporta Telelombardia oggi sarebbe arrivata una clamorosa proposta a Casa Milan: la Juve propone Emre Can subito per Donnarumma, con il portiere che si trasferirebbe a Torino solo a giugno.
Per la Juve lo scambio sarebbe alla pari, valutato 40 milioni di euro.

Calciomercato.it: il Milan teme di non riuscire a rinnovare il contratto del portiere. Emre Can prende 5 milioni, quasi come lui.
Su queste basi non si può fare niente.
I bianconeri per mandare avanti la trattativa potrebbero pagare una parte di ingaggio pur di liberarsene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Telelombardia oggi sarebbe arrivata una clamorosa proposta a Casa Milan: la Juve propone Emre Can subito per Donnarumma, con il portiere che si trasferirebbe a Torino solo a giugno.
> Per la Juve lo scambio sarebbe alla pari, valutato 40 milioni di euro.



Vediamo se siamo furbi o meno.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2020)

What? ma si parla di Antonio giusto?


----------



## kipstar (21 Gennaio 2020)

eh ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Telelombardia oggi sarebbe arrivata una clamorosa proposta a Casa Milan: la Juve propone Emre Can subito per Donnarumma, con il portiere che si trasferirebbe a Torino solo a giugno.
> Per la Juve lo scambio sarebbe alla pari, valutato 40 milioni di euro.



*Calciomercato.it: il Milan teme di non riuscire a rinnovare il contratto del portiere. Emre Can prende 5 milioni, quasi come lui. 
Su queste basi non si può fare niente.
I bianconeri per mandare avanti la trattativa potrebbero pagare una parte di ingaggio pur di liberarsene.*


----------



## Milo (21 Gennaio 2020)

Really?


----------



## sacchino (21 Gennaio 2020)

Si si risolviamo due problemi alla Juve.


----------



## Heaven (21 Gennaio 2020)

Se non vuole rinnovare, o vuole cifre spropositate, lo farei.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se non vuole rinnovare, o vuole cifre spropositate, lo farei.



Devono valutare Donnarumma 90 mln allora e su quelle basi impostare una trattativa.
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? 40 mln Donnarumma?


----------



## mabadi (21 Gennaio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se non vuole rinnovare, o vuole cifre spropositate, lo farei.



concordo, non vorrei passare un altro anno fra rinnova, anzi no, voglio 10mln netti ecc.
(magari ci dessero anche Perin se è ancora Juve)


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Telelombardia oggi sarebbe arrivata una clamorosa proposta a Casa Milan: la Juve propone Emre Can subito per Donnarumma, con il portiere che si trasferirebbe a Torino solo a giugno.
> Per la Juve lo scambio sarebbe alla pari, valutato 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> Calciomercato.it: il Milan teme di non riuscire a rinnovare il contratto del portiere. Emre Can prende 5 milioni, quasi come lui.
> ...



Vanno lasciati cuocere nel loro brodo, hanno ancora due anni di Ronaldo a 60 lordi l'anno, non hanno più carne da macello con cui fare plusvalenze via succursali (Genoa, Sassuolo, Udinese) perché ormai li hanno girati e rigirati più volte, i vari Mandragora, Perin, Sturaro, Spinazzola e immondizia del genere. Hanno tutta gente praticamente invendibile causa età o stipendi assurdi.

In una situazione del genere il suino dai denti gialli sarebbe corso subito in soccorso, vediamo cosa faranno questi.


----------



## Zenos (21 Gennaio 2020)

Mai più affari con la rube MAI PIU.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Gennaio 2020)

Non lo farei MAI.

Ma se davvero non volesse rinnovare a nessun costo ( e onestamente non capisco la ragione, sembra milanista vero) si potrebbe prendere in considerazione.

Basta parlarsi, come dire che non sanno già se rinnoverà o davvero ha chiuso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Vanno lasciati cuocere nel loro brodo, hanno ancora due anni di Ronaldo a 60 lordi l'anno, non hanno più carne da macello con cui fare plusvalenze via succursali (Genoa, Sassuolo, Udinese) perché ormai li hanno girati e rigirati più volte, i vari Mandragora, Perin, Sturaro, Spinazzola e immondizia del genere. Hanno tutta gente praticamente invendibile causa età o stipendi assurdi.
> 
> In una situazione del genere il suino dai denti gialli sarebbe corso subito in soccorso, vediamo cosa faranno questi.



Finalmente qualcuno che capisce cosa andavo dicendo nei giorni scorsi nell’altro topic su Emre Can e nel topic da me aperto su Ciabattini. http://www.milanworld.net/ciabattini-bilancio-juve-preoccupante-vt85106.html

Prostrarsi a questi vermi sarebbe criminale, CRIMINALE.

Molti sottovalutano quanto da te detto, ma questi qua tra due anni non se la passeranno bene, e sono i primi a saperlo, stanno facendo all in sulla Champions perché sanno che quest’anno e forse l’anno prossimo saranno gli ultimi anni che potranno provarci, dopo di che non se ne riparlerà per un po’ di anni.

Ma si dai, andiamo a risolvergli i problemi, andiamo ad aiutarli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2020)

Certo, come no.


----------



## Tobi (21 Gennaio 2020)

Dalla Juve solo Dybala, tutti gli altri possono tenerseli


----------



## Pit96 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Emre Can che hanno preso a 0 e che non gioca mai ma vogliono sbolognarlo il prima possibile valutato 40 milioni 
Con Donnarumma 50 almeno milioncini li vorrei prendere (ma dalla Juve di più), se vogliono darci Emre Can devono metterci almeno 30M in più. 
E il turco deve accettare di dimezzarsi l'ingaggio. 
Altrimenti ciao


----------



## earl22 (21 Gennaio 2020)

io emre can+rugani o can+conguaglio di 20 milioni lo accetterei


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Da fare ieri, ma la Juve deve pagare parte dell’ingaggio di Can, che deve scendere intorno ai 3 netti.

Si parla di 1,5 lordi quindi 2,7 all’anno

Per Can, e 10 milioni lo farei.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Da fare ieri, ma la Juve deve pagare parte dell’ingaggio di Can, che deve scendere intorno ai 3 netti.
> 
> Si parla di 1,5 lordi quindi 2,7 all’anno
> 
> Per Can, e 10 milioni lo farei.



Zenos diceva che secondo lui tu eri un gobbo, io discordai.

Mi hai fatto cambiare idea, con questo intervento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai più affari con la rube MAI PIU.



Aldilà della follia di cedere uno degli unici top player che abbiamo, dandogli Donnarumma risolveresti i loro problemi di bilancio per il prossimo lustro, perché alla bisogna poi potrebbero venderlo a cifre altissime. Da non fare nella maniera più assoluta.

È ora di finirla di essere servi di questi maledetti. Che nessuno compri nemmeno uno spillo da loro, e vedrete quanto ci metteranno a fare 






Ma che te lo dico a fare, il Milan è scoppiato a metà anni ‘90 nonostante fosse la più ricca delle big europee e ci mise sei anni, dal 1996 al 2002 (lo scudo del ‘99 fu una roba epica quanto assurda, quel Milan non era assolutamente da scudetto, infatti l’anno dopo fu uno stentato terzo posto e uscita immediata dalla CL seguita da un sesto posto l’anno dopo con uscita sempre ai gironi di CL), per ricostruire una squadra top, nonostante la potenza economica di Belluccone all’epoca e l’assenza dell’FPF, ma qui sono convinti che la Juve, una comprimaria rispetto alle vere big spagnole e inglesi, e pure rispetto al Bayern se dobbiamo dirla tutta, sia inaffondabile, quindi tanto vale finanziarli che tanto non cambia nulla....


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2020)

piuttosto do 10 milioni a Gigio . Basta fregature gobbe


----------



## Schism75 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Io penso che Emre che valuto anche 30 mln si possa scambiare con Donnarumma. Che però valendo 130, necessita quindi di un’aggiunta di 100 mln da parte della Juventus. Ecco su queste basi penso che si possa fare.


----------



## Solo (21 Gennaio 2020)

Beh, dovremmo pensarci seriamente. Mettiamo in chiaro una cosa: Donnarumma o rinnova o se ne va a zero, nessuno verrà a darci soldo per il cartellino. Per cui o il rinnovo è dietro l'angolo o altrimenti è da sbolognare.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai più affari con la rube MAI PIU.





Tobi ha scritto:


> Dalla Juve solo Dybala, tutti gli altri possono tenerseli



Glu affari con la Juve sono UNILATERALI, ossia ci guadagnano SOLO E SOLTANTO LORO; detto questo in VIA DEL TUTTO ECCEZIONALE accetterei Dybala, uno che da noi sarebbe come e più di Messi
PS : mi consola che per l'amico Zosimo è da fare subito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io penso che Emre che valuto anche 30 mln si possa scambiare con Donnarumma. Che però valendo 130, necessita quindi di un’aggiunta di 100 mln da parte della Juventus. Ecco su queste basi penso che si possa fare.



Poi faresti piangere zio Zosimo, con la sua Rube che sforerebbe i parametri FPF di brutto brutto brutto. 



Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, dovremmo pensarci seriamente. Mettiamo in chiaro una cosa: Donnarumma o rinnova o se ne va a zero, nessuno verrà a darci soldo per il cartellino. Per cui o il rinnovo è dietro l'angolo o altrimenti è da sbolognare.



Piuttosto che fare un affare del genere lo si rinnovi alle sue condizioni.


----------



## Solo (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che fare un affare del genere lo si rinnovi alle sue condizioni.


SE vuole rinnovare. Mica puoi puntargli una pistola alla testa...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Glu affari con la Juve sono UNILATERALI, ossia ci guadagnano SOLO E SOLTANTO LORO; detto questo in VIA DEL TUTTO ECCEZIONALE accetterei Dybala, uno che da noi sarebbe come e più di Messi



Ma non lo farebbero mai, loro conoscono solo il mercato in stile Bayern in Germania, cioè loro che comandano e tutti gli altri che obbediscono da bravi cagnolini scondinzolanti e sbavanti dietro. Come hai detto, sono affari unilaterali.

In ogni caso io avrei dei dubbi anche in quel caso. Per me la cosa migliore da fare è condannarli all’immobilismo, come ricordato anche da Pitermilanista e da me detto anche nei giorni scorsi, condannarli a non riuscire a fare operazioni in uscita decenti, in questo modo i nodi per loro arriveranno al pettine molto presto.



Solo ha scritto:


> SE vuole rinnovare. Mica puoi puntargli una pistola alla testa...



Dubito che non voglia rinnovare a nessuna condizione.


----------



## Zenos (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Da fare ieri, ma la Juve deve pagare parte dell’ingaggio di Can, che deve scendere intorno ai 3 netti.
> 
> Si parla di 1,5 lordi quindi 2,7 all’anno
> 
> Per Can, e 10 milioni lo farei.



Ti piacerebbe eh?


----------



## luigi61 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo farebbero mai, loro conoscono solo il mercato in stile Bayern in Germania, cioè loro che comandano e tutti gli altri che obbediscono da bravi cagnolini scondinzolanti e sbavanti dietro. Come hai detto, sono affari unilaterali.
> 
> In ogni caso io avrei dei dubbi anche in quel caso. Per me la cosa migliore da fare è condannarli all’immobilismo, come ricordato anche da Pitermilanista e da me detto anche nei giorni scorsi, condannarli a non riuscire a fare operazioni in uscita decenti, in questo modo i nodi per loro arriveranno al pettine molto presto.
> 
> ...



Caro amico la penso come te, lo scenario che hai descritto credo sia molto reale; bisogna dare a Raiola ciò che chiede d'altronde Donnarumma A BREVE sarà IL PIU FORTE PORTIERE DEL MONDO, quindi i numeri 1 i top player DEVONO GUADAGNARE TANTO, tantissimo anche se c'è sicuramente qualcuno a caso.... che la pensa diversamente


----------



## Solo (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dubito che non voglia rinnovare a nessuna condizione.


Prende già 6 milioni. Probabile che adesso più che ai soldi sia interessato a vincere qualche trofeo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Prende già 6 milioni. Probabile che adesso più che ai soldi sia interessato a vincere qualche trofeo...



Anche se fosse, non bisogna darlo alla Rube, e se si impuntasse ad andare la in scadenza, due anni di tribuna + preparazione fatta in maniera volutamente sbagliata e deficitaria di modo da consegnargli un Dollarumma a mezzo servizio. Fine.

Quindi o accetta di rinnovare da noi oppure si trovi un’altra sistemazione, magari all’estero, ma non da loro.

Non ho intenzione di vedere quelle melme dominare per altri lustri e magari vincere pure in Europa con noi che andiamo a soccorrerli nel momento del bisogno dando loro assets che alla bisogna sarebbero rivendibili a cifre assurde colmando eventuali problemi di FPF. Basta.




luigi61 ha scritto:


> Caro amico la penso come te, lo scenario che hai descritto credo sia molto reale; bisogna dare a Raiola ciò che chiede d'altronde Donnarumma A BREVE sarà IL PIU FORTE PORTIERE DEL MONDO, quindi i numeri 1 i top player DEVONO GUADAGNARE TANTO, tantissimo anche se c'è sicuramente qualcuno a caso.... che la pensa diversamente��



Esatto.


----------



## Solo (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse, non bisogna darlo alla Rube, e se si impuntasse ad andare la, due anni di tribuna + preparazione fatta in maniera volutamente sbagliata e deficitaria di modo da consegnargli un Dollarumma a mezzo servizio. Fine.


Ottimo, così poi paghiamo milioni di risarcimento per mobbing. Non c'è solo la Juve per gli scambi comunque.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ottimo, così poi paghiamo milioni di risarcimento per mobbing. Non c'è solo la Juve per gli scambi comunque.



Non abbiamo mica gli avvocati belva di Idiott? 

E comunque quanto dovremmo pagare di mobbing, in caso? Preferisco vedere il Milan pagare qualche milione di risarcimento per mobbing che prostrarsi alla vecchia baldracca.

Si, non c’è solo la Rube, infatti ho aggiunto qualcosa al commento da te citato, proprio per questa ragione. Non possiamo cederlo a Rube o Inda, piuttosto all’estero.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo mica gli avvocati belva di Idiott?
> 
> E comunque quanto dovremmo pagare di mobbing, in caso? Preferisco vedere il Milan pagare qualche milione di risarcimento per mobbing che prostrarsi alla vecchia baldracca.
> 
> Si, non c’è solo la Rube, infatti ho aggiunto qualcosa al commento da te citato, proprio per questa ragione. Non possiamo cederlo a Rube o Inda, piuttosto all’estero.



Abbiamo pure i "Conti della belva" se ti può interessare....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Abbiamo pure i "Conti della belva" se ti può interessare....



Si sì, conosco il topic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh?



Eccome se gli piacerebbe. Non si può essere in buona fede e scrivere robe come quelle, dai. E si che mi avevi avvertito che era un gobbo.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Da fare ieri, ma la Juve deve pagare parte dell’ingaggio di Can, che deve scendere intorno ai 3 netti.
> 
> Si parla di 1,5 lordi quindi 2,7 all’anno
> 
> Per Can, e 10 milioni lo farei.



Bannatelo per favore.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Per me la giuve puó implodere, mai più affari per sistemsre il loro bilancio. Can l’han preso a 0... vale poco di più con quello stiprndio.


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2020)

earl22 ha scritto:


> io emre can+rugani o can+conguaglio di 20 milioni lo accetterei



Emre Can + Rugani + 20 milioni sono un buon affare. Ma in cambio di niente, non di Donnarumma. Quei due porterebbero solo svantaggi economici finché non scade il contratto quindi sacrosanto il risarcimento di 20 milioni per tenerli temporaneamente, Rugani poi non è degno nemmeno della panchina dell'attuale difesa milanista.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Leggo le difese per Donnarumma. Ok, va bene, condivido, ma fino ad un certo punto.

A me avrebbe già rotto i coj*nes da un pezzo con il suo tira e molla che va sempre a suo vantaggio, eh. Sono 4 anni di spappolamenti di fegato. Adesso basta, non ha bisogno di difese.

Detto molto chiaramente, capisco non fare affari con la juve, ma il credito nel portierone sta quasi per finire, per quanto mi riguarda. E non è detto che questa faccenda non sia fomentata proprio da lui o chi per lui. Pure a me fa schifo il Conte gobbo, ma dopo aver visto i disastri in panchina, ci rifletto bene se rifiutare questo genere di opzioni dettate più dall'orgoglio che dal raziocinio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Leggo le difese per Donnarumma. Ok, va bene, condivido, ma fino ad un certo punto.
> 
> A me avrebbe già rotto i coj*nes da un pezzo con il suo tira e molla che va sempre a suo vantaggio, eh. Sono 4 anni di spappolamenti di fegato. Adesso basta, non ha bisogno di difese.
> 
> Detto molto chiaramente, capisco non fare affari con la juve, ma il credito nel portierone sta quasi per finire, per quanto mi riguarda. E non è detto che questa faccenda non sia fomentata proprio da lui o chi per lui. Pure a me fa schifo il Conte gobbo, ma dopo aver visto i disastri in panchina, ci rifletto bene se rifiutare questo genere di opzioni dettate più dall'orgoglio che dal raziocinio.



Su Donnarumma ti quoto, amico mio.

Ma per quanto riguarda la Rube non è solo una questione di orgoglio ma anche strategica. Ora che si trovano con l’acqua alla gola per motivi di bilancio e hanno bisogno urgente di fare operazioni in uscita, andarlo ad aiutare sarebbe sbagliatissimo. Si rischia di aiutarli a rimanere al top ancora per chissà quanto, e più rimangono al top più il calcio italiano diventa simile alla Scottish Premiership come credibilità, più ci perdiamo tutti. Anche perché la competizione leale non è possibile, visto che a loro lo stadio viene regalato e pagato coi soldi degli italiani mentre a noi Sala si farebbe impalare da Vlad III di Valacchia piuttosto che farcelo costruire.

Quindi il discorso che fanno i gobbi come Zosimo (guarda caso gli stessi che leggo su Vecchiabaldracca.com) “le milanesi pensino a tornare competitive invece che a danneggiare la Rube” è tanto giusto nella teoria quanto retorico nella pratica, perché se sei costretto a gareggiare contro auto che hanno 1200 CV e ti impediscono di andare oltre i 400 e di avere i controlli elettronici mentre gli altri hanno un 4X4 robotizzato e automatizzato da Skynet in persona, beh diventa difficile competere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Donnarumma andrá alla Juve a zero nel 2021 se non prendiamo un loro giocatore.

Come giá detto N volte il “mercato”di Donnarumma é inesistente, andrá al 99,9% a chi nel 2021 gli fará la migliore offerta tecnico/economica .

Le societá in “gara” per Donnarumma nel 2021 sono Juve, Milan, Dortmund e forse Inter.

La,destinazione siete voi i primi a dirmi quale sará probabilmente.

Lo 0,1% per non perderlo a zero (che per me sarebbe anche accettabile) é scambiarlo adesso o a giugno con un giocatore di Juve o Dortmund .

Chi grida allo “scandalo” per uno “scambio” con la Juve, forse dovrebbe tornare alla realtá e confrontarsi con questo scenario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma andrá alla Juve a zero nel 2021 se non prendiamo un loro giocatore.
> 
> Come giá detto N volte il “mercato”di Donnarumma é inesistente, andrá al 99,9% a chi nel 2021 gli fará la migliore offerta tecnico/economica .
> 
> ...



Secondo me lo si può rinnovare, a patto di non tentare follemente di abbassargli l’ingaggio, cosa ovviamente infattibile.

In caso non accetti nemmeno con adeguamento dell’ingaggio decida lui dove andare, sapendo che se sceglierà di venire da voi lo aspetta un anno e mezzo di tribuna.

Non so se ti è chiaro ma la musica è cambiata adesso, e non siamo più disposti a farci mettere in piedi in testa dalle varie zecche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma andrá alla Juve a zero nel 2021 se non prendiamo un loro giocatore.
> 
> Come giá detto N volte il “mercato”di Donnarumma é inesistente, andrá al 99,9% a chi nel 2021 gli fará la migliore offerta tecnico/economica .
> 
> ...



Ma questo gobbo infiltrato quando lo bannate?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Su Donnarumma ti quoto, amico mio.
> 
> Ma per quanto riguarda la Rube non è solo una questione di orgoglio ma anche strategica. Ora che si trovano con l’acqua alla gola per motivi di bilancio e hanno bisogno urgente di fare operazioni in uscita, andarlo ad aiutare sarebbe sbagliatissimo. Si rischia di aiutarli a rimanere al top ancora per chissà quanto, e più rimangono al top più il calcio italiano diventa simile alla Scottish Premiership come credibilità, più ci perdiamo tutti. Anche perché la competizione leale non è possibile, visto che a loro lo stadio viene regalato e pagato coi soldi degli italiani mentre a noi Sala si farebbe impalare da Vlad III di Valacchia piuttosto che farcelo costruire.
> 
> Quindi il discorso che fanno i gobbi come Zosimo (guarda caso gli stessi che leggo su Vecchiabaldracca.com) “le milanesi pensino a tornare competitive invece che a danneggiare la Rube” è tanto giusto nella teoria quanto retorico nella pratica, perché se sei costretto a gareggiare contro auto che hanno 1200 CV e ti impediscono di andare oltre i 400 e di avere i controlli elettronici mentre gli altri hanno un 4X4 robotizzato e automatizzato da Skynet in persona, beh diventa difficile competere.



Amico mio, dovresti conoscermi, e premetto che è proprio l'orgoglio "Milan", che spero di avere, a farmi innervosire sulla questione Donnarumma. Per me viene prima l'AC Milan 1899, poi viene lui.

Guarda, io concordo con il non aiutare la juve, ma vai tranquillo che sapranno sfangarla con noi o senza di noi, ho quest'impressione. Sulla questione dello scambio non mi pronuncio in maniera definitiva, anche perché non vorrei che finisse male, stile Higuain o Caldara. Dico solo di valutare senza eccessiva sufficienza. Poi ovviamente preferisco evitare ... ma ...

Se adesso viene un raffreddore a Bennacer, andiamo a giro con Kessie/Krunic o Calhanoglu/Biglia. D'altra parte con Donnarumma non siamo andati in CL, e fino a 3 partite fa stavamo più vicini alla serie B che non alla zona champions. A mio parere adesso ci serve proprio un centrocampista del genere, poi chiaro che se nel mercato Boban e Maldini mi prendono una bella mezzala, allora la cosa non sussiste.

Ripeto, sottolineo e sottoscrivo che preferisco tenermi Donnarumma, ed eviterei di fare affari con questi. Però, ecco ... se il ragazzo sta bene fisicamente, ha voglia di giocare, e ci fosse un buon conguaglio, avrei dei tentennamenti. Avrei difficoltà ad essere così tranciante nel giudizio. Tutto qui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma questo gobbo infiltrato quando lo bannate?



Sarà sempre troppo tardi.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, dovresti conoscermi, e premetto che è proprio l'ogoglio "Milan", che spero di avere, a farmi innervosire sulla questione Donnarumma. Per me viene prima l'AC Milan 1899, poi viene lui.
> 
> Guarda, io concordo con il non aiutare la juve, ma vai tranquillo che sapranno sfangarla con noi o senza di noi, ho quest'impressione. Sulla questione dello scambio non mi pronuncio in maniera definitiva, anche perché non vorrei che finisse male, stile Higuain o Caldara. Dico solo di valutare senza eccessiva sufficienza. Poi ovviamente preferisco evitare ... ma ...
> 
> ...



Capisco. Ma secondo me non va fatto per il motivo che ho detto, tu dici “secondo me la sfangheranno”, può darsi, ma prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine, molti lo sottovalutano ma sono venuti al pettine per il Milan di metà anni ‘90, la più ricca delle potenze europee di allora, e senza FPF, tanto è vero che poi salvo il miracoloso scudetto del ‘99 facemmo un undicesimo posto, un decimo posto, un terzo posto, un sesto posto e un quarto posto, prima di tornare a vincere (ed era il Milan ricco sfondato), quindi non darei così per scontato il tutto.

Non vendiamoci per uno come Emre il cane, anche perché se fosse buono davvero i gobbi non ce lo darebbero, ci rifilano solo pacchi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Gennaio 2020)

No ma scusate... se donnarumma va.. noi, in porta, chi diavolo ci mettiamo, begovic o antonio ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Donnarumma per Jadon Sancho.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo si può rinnovare, a patto di non tentare follemente di abbassargli l’ingaggio, cosa ovviamente infattibile.
> 
> In caso non accetti nemmeno con adeguamento dell’ingaggio decida lui dove andare, sapendo che se sceglierà di venire da voi lo aspetta un anno e mezzo di tribuna.
> 
> Non so se ti è chiaro ma la musica è cambiata adesso, e non siamo più disposti a farci mettere in piedi in testa dalle varie zecche.



Penso infatti che il rinnovo non sia escluso.
Anzi se la Juve rinnovasse Szczesny sarebbe addirittura lo scenario piú probabile.

Ma chissà quali accordi ha Raiola con Paratici.

Io peró non sono del parere di inseguire la Juve in una corsa al rialzo.

Se lo rifirmi per 7-8 milioni ti ritrovi comunque con un portiere invendibile con quell’ingaggio che ti tieni fino a scadenza per poi ritrovarti come oggi (ma magari tra 4 anni avremmo maggiori disponibilitá e , come auspichi tu, magari una nuova proprietá). Hai un Portiere buono che peró ti costa 15 milioni l’anno, quando con quei soldi ci potresti pagare un Meret + Modric o Meret + Tonali (a seconda dei gusti). 

Se lo firmiamo per una cifra congrua (sui 4 netti, comunque livello da top al mondo come Ter Stegen, Allison, Ederson...) bene, altrimenti mettiamo quei soldi in altro e chiudiamo questa telenovela


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso infatti che il rinnovo non sia escluso.
> Anzi se la Juve rinnovasse Szczesny sarebbe addirittura lo scenario piú probabile.
> 
> Ma chissà quali accordi ha Raiola con Paratici.
> ...


 
Donnarumma nel suo ruolo è un top e i top non si cedono. Il Milan ha smesso di essere il Milan da quando ha cominciato a cedere i suoi top.


----------



## Gekyn (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma nel suo ruolo è un top e i top non si cedono. Il Milan ha smesso di essere il Milan da quando ha cominciato a cedere i suoi top.



La Juve ha sempre venduto i top, se lo fai con intelligenza .hai solo da guadagnarci


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La Juve ha sempre venduto i top, se lo fai con intelligenza .hai solo da guadagnarci



Noi non siamo la Juve. E la Juve i suoi top li vendeva quando aveva altri top da mettere dentro nell’immediatezza. Noi in questo momento non lo faremmo mai, finiremmo come con Sheva dove al suo posto arrivò Oliveira e con Ibra che venne rimpiazzato da Pazzini.


----------



## markjordan (21 Gennaio 2020)

Szczesny e 20m


----------



## Maximo (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Telelombardia oggi sarebbe arrivata una clamorosa proposta a Casa Milan: la Juve propone Emre Can subito per Donnarumma, con il portiere che si trasferirebbe a Torino solo a giugno.
> Per la Juve lo scambio sarebbe alla pari, valutato 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> Calciomercato.it: il Milan teme di non riuscire a rinnovare il contratto del portiere. Emre Can prende 5 milioni, quasi come lui.
> ...



Qualcuno alla Juve ha problemi con l'alcol.
Probabilmente se avessero avuto ancora Sturaro ci avrebbero proposto lui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Noi non siamo la Juve. E la Juve i suoi top li vendeva quando aveva altri top da mettere dentro nell’immediatezza. Noi in questo momento non lo faremmo mai, finiremmo come con Sheva dove al suo posto arrivò Oliveira e con Ibra che venne rimpiazzato da Pazzini.



Aggiungo che comunque la Rube proprio per la sua politica ha sempre avuto squadre forti ma mai davvero epocali. Non è un caso che nell’Europa che conta siano un Benfica qualunque (il Benfica ha due finali vinte e cinque perse, la Rube due vinte e sette perse, anche se ad onor del vero il Benfica non ha in bacheca coppe sporche di sangue vinte con rigori sulla trequarti).

Quindi che “ci sia solo da guadagnarci” è opinabilissimo. Specie se, come nel caso di Donnarumma, un rimpiazzo all’altezza non lo troveresti.


----------



## diavolo (22 Gennaio 2020)

Vogliono Donnarumma?Can + Demiral.


----------



## MassimoRE (22 Gennaio 2020)

Stiamo commentando una non notizia, penso che nemmeno uno senza vergogna come Paratici avrebbe la faccia di c... di proporre uno “scambio” del genere. Non esiste al mondo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Stiamo commentando una non notizia, penso che nemmeno uno senza vergogna come Paratici avrebbe la faccia di c... di proporre uno “scambio” del genere. Non esiste al mondo.



Ci si liberi degli stipendi di Reina e A. Donnarumma, e sarebbero circa 7,5 milioni annui di ingaggi lordi, il che consentirebbe di arrivare ad un aumento di ingaggio per Gigio di un paio di milioni netti (arrivando a 8). In questo caso penso che il rinnovo sarebbe possibile senza troppi problemi.


----------



## Tobi (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Da fare ieri, ma la Juve deve pagare parte dell’ingaggio di Can, che deve scendere intorno ai 3 netti.
> 
> Si parla di 1,5 lordi quindi 2,7 all’anno
> 
> Per Can, e 10 milioni lo farei.



Ma stiamo scherzando? un brocco che non vede mai il campo strapagato, per uno che ogni partita ci salva 2 gol sicuri... piano con l'alcol


----------



## _ET_ (22 Gennaio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando? un brocco che non vede mai il campo strapagato, per uno che ogni partita ci salva 2 gol sicuri... piano con l'alcol



&#55357;&#56832;. Stimo zosimo, lo reputo il più vicino al mio tifo. Una bibbia. Però qua mi sento dissentire. Con conguaglio è jackpot, visto anche i valori veri. Solo così però, sennò si passa da disperati.


----------



## davidelynch (22 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Telelombardia oggi sarebbe arrivata una clamorosa proposta a Casa Milan: la Juve propone Emre Can subito per Donnarumma, con il portiere che si trasferirebbe a Torino solo a giugno.
> Per la Juve lo scambio sarebbe alla pari, valutato 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> Calciomercato.it: il Milan teme di non riuscire a rinnovare il contratto del portiere. Emre Can prende 5 milioni, quasi come lui.
> ...



Spero che la risposta sia ammazzatevi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2020)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> ��. Stimo zosimo, lo reputo il più vicino al mio tifo. Una bibbia. Però qua mi sento dissentire. Con conguaglio è jackpot, visto anche i valori veri. Solo così però, sennò si passa da disperati.



Io sostanzialmente considero Donnarumma in prestito (molto costoso) fino a giugno 2021. Nellamrealtá mi aspetto di spendere i 20 milioni (tra lui e fratello) concordati di ingaggio per i prossimi 18 mesi e poi ciao.... amici come prima. Sono abbastanza certo che andrebbe cosí.

Se qualcuno (é la Juve perché solo Juve, Dortmund e forse Arsenal potrebbero essere interessate a Donnarumma) mi dice... risparmi questi 20 milioni e in piú ti do soldi (10-20 milioni) e un centrocampista (che a me piace tantissimo e che tecnicamente é esattamente ció che ci serve per sostituire Kessie di fianco a Bennace) giovane e forte.... ci pensò seriamente.

Tra risparmio di ingaggio e conguaglio ho 30-40 milioni in piú oltre ad Emre Can (e i suoi 25 milioni lordi di ingaggio fino al 2023 ad essere onesti ). Inoltre sistemo il bilancio di quest anno con la plusvalenza di Donnarumma. 
Mi creo spazio tecnico per cedere Kessie grazie allla cui cessione posso neutralizzare l’impatto dell’ingaggio di Can e prendere Meret finito nella cuccia a Napoli.

Io, ribadisco, fosse vera, ci penserei, ma il motivo di fondo é quello.... Donnarumma é in prestito (molto oneroso) da Raiola fino al 2021. Il suo valore é zero.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Da fare ieri, ma la Juve deve pagare parte dell’ingaggio di Can, che deve scendere intorno ai 3 netti.
> 
> Si parla di 1,5 lordi quindi 2,7 all’anno
> 
> Per Can, e 10 milioni lo farei.



Stai parlando del portiere della nazionale. 20 anni e già più di 150 presenze in serie A. Astro nascente del nostro calcio.
E lo scambi con un esubero/fuori liste champions della juve??? Praticamente gli risolvi un problema e gli regali un campione.
E' offensivo parlare di scambio donnarumma-can.
Sistemiamoli diversamente i conti ma per favore non stiamo nemmeno a considerare questa robaccia.
Donnarumma sta nella stessa frase con nomi del calibro di dybala, non emre can scarto della juve.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Telelombardia oggi sarebbe arrivata una clamorosa proposta a Casa Milan: la Juve propone Emre Can subito per Donnarumma, con il portiere che si trasferirebbe a Torino solo a giugno.
> Per la Juve lo scambio sarebbe alla pari, valutato 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> Calciomercato.it: il Milan teme di non riuscire a rinnovare il contratto del portiere. Emre Can prende 5 milioni, quasi come lui.
> ...



Fatemi capire, il portiere titolare del Milan, 21 anni, titolare della nazionale secondo i gobbi vale quanto un loro manovale panchinaro?
Ci facessero il piacere..
Emre il cane vale si e no 20 milioni..e nemmeno ci interessa tanto..poi con quell'ingaggio assurdo, ma quando mai??


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> Szczesny e 20m



sarebbe un furto con scasso, da parte nostra.


----------



## davoreb (22 Gennaio 2020)

Emre can più 80 milioni si potrebbe fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stai parlando del portiere della nazionale. 20 anni e già più di 150 presenze in serie A. Astro nascente del nostro calcio.
> E lo scambi con un esubero/fuori liste champions della juve??? Praticamente gli risolvi un problema e gli regali un campione.
> E' offensivo parlare di scambio donnarumma-can.
> Sistemiamoli diversamente i conti ma per favore non stiamo nemmeno a considerare questa robaccia.
> Donnarumma sta nella stessa frase con nomi del calibro di dybala, non emre can scarto della juve.



Ribadisco la base del mio pensiero.
Donnaruma non è nostro, è in reltà in prestito da Raiola fino a Giugno 2021. Ottenere in cambio di una giocatore in prestito un rilevante avanzo di bilancio e un giocatore (che ripeto, per me tecnicamente è l'ideale, anche se costa troppo di ingaggio) più magari un conguaglio economico... boh. A me non pare una brutta opzione, ma evidentemente sbaglio io, vistoche tutti la pensano diversamente.
Spero vivamente che si trovino offerte migliori di queste in futuro. Ripeto, per me Donnarumma non ha mercato e andrà a zero alla Juve a giugno 2021. E' la cosa più logica, anche conoscendo i metodi di Paratici. L'unica nostra speranza è che la Juve gli preferisca Szczesny e che quindi il rinnovo con il Milan diventi l'opzione più appetibile sul tavolo di Raiola.


----------

